# How much webspace and GB/traffic for a t-shirtwebstore?



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

I just need to know 2 things now before I select a provider:
How much webspace (MB) will I need for a t-shirtwebstore?
How much GB (traffic)? 

What do you think?


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

Well if you are brand new, you don't need much of either. Most starter packages will be fine, but to be safe go with about 25GB transfer and 100MB of diskspace. That should be good for a while, probably forever.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

1100 unique visitors (about 1600 visits) only translated into about 150 megs of bandwith usage for my site... so you really don't need a whole lot, at least at first. I probably only use about 50 megs of space as well.


----------

